# my hobbie



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2015)

My hobbies include....painting, crafts, playing the acoustic guitar and drums, songwriting, supporting my kids in band.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice to meet you Aggie! Welcome to Backyard Herds!!


----------

